# My NEW Art Thread!!



## MoonlightAbsol (Sep 13, 2014)

-----*COMMISSIONS/REQUESTS ARE OPEN------*
I have finished my previous commissions, so I can start on the rest and take new requests  I'll only be taking requests/commissions from the people below, but you can ask to be added to the reserved list and once I finish the commissions list, I'll move to you~

*Commissions List looks like this*
Azukitan


For these commissions I usually take IG bells, however if you'd rather pay with TBT then that's fine too! I'll let you name your price 
If you can't afford either, I can draw it for free~
-----------------------------------
Since my old thread was outdated art-wise, I'm making a new thread!

First off, I'm going to start with the commissions I did for Melissa-crossing and JellofishXD. I'm sorry it took so long to do these, I was super busy. And since it's been a month and a half, these commissions are FREE!

**IF THE LINKS FOR THESE PHOTOS DIE BE SURE TO LET ME KNOW; MY COMPUTER IS ACTING WEIRD**



Spoiler:  Melissa & Jellofish










Now for some other stuff!



Spoiler: Continuing the Disney Mood...Sort of









Spoiler: Doodles of my Mayor







Art for cakes-crossing on Tumblr







Spoiler: More Vocaloid Stuff













Spoiler: Misc.







And finally, human personifications of the Crystal Stars from Paper Mario 2



Spoiler: Human!Crystal Stars













All right, that's all for now! I hope this makes up for not updating since July ^.^''
I'm actually working on a comic of my second playthrough of SoulSilver, I'll post it if you guys are interested
~~~~~~~
^The file sizes of the photos on this update are larger, I hope it's okay... I'll make them smaller if they're not


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Love your drawings!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Sep 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Love your drawings!


Thanks!


----------



## itsHan (Sep 13, 2014)

You're amazing! You definitely have the talent.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Sep 13, 2014)

itsHan said:


> You're amazing! You definitely have the talent.


Awww thanks! I practice a lot haha


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Your art is very cute ^-^! 
Do you want to draw my mayor ?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Sep 14, 2014)

Jenny<3 said:


> Your art is very cute ^-^!
> Do you want to draw my mayor ?


Sure, I'd love to! It'll be here once it's finished ^.^


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 14, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure, I'd love to! It'll be here once it's finished ^.^



Thank you so much ^-^ 
Check my Thread with more details of my mayor out ;D


----------



## JellofishXD (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks amazing! And thanks for making it free! I really like it!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Your character designs are uh-may-zing! o A o <333 Hope to see more artworks from you!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Who-oah it's been, like, two months since I last posted, so if this is against forum rules please let me know. I couldn't find it stated anywhere about a time limit but maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough. But I figured that since I was the creator of the thread it didn't matter?

ANYWAYS, after some technical difficulties, here's some art!


Spoiler: Stuffz



A Halloween photo I did for my Vocaloid fan comic (yeah I know Neru isn't a real Vocaloid but whatever)






Giffany from Gravity Falls







Anime-Gravity Falls and some Vocaloid stuff










Neko-Neku






What was I doing???


TWEWY SPOILER STUFF


Spoiler: Don't click on this if you haven't played TWEWY



Part of my favorite scene from this game; I just had to draw it






Idk if this is technically a spoiler since Joshua did have his wings in KH3D as well with no explanation as to why, but regardless?







This pic is another random mashup page thing, but it also has some spoilers for TWEWY


Spoiler










Lastly, some WIPs


Spoiler: Work in Progress~



I don't even know what I was thinking when I did this but it was fun drawing it






And finally a picture of all my sister's characters from my Vocaloid fan comic







Well, that's all I have for today, and I hope this makes up for not posting for two months 

Let me know what you all think!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm back open for commissions if anyone wants me to draw something


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

Could you maybe draw
SNOOP DOG?



or my mayor, yo.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

ZOMG COMMISSIONS? HOW MUCH O: I LOVE YOUR ART AAAAAAAAA swoons


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

However much you want to pay Shirohibiki XD (…Why do I feel we always do this every time I wish I could make up my mind argh)


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh gosh, do you want real moniezzz/ac bells/BTB????? dies


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Oh gosh, do you want real moniezzz/ac bells/BTB????? dies


i would love real money omg but i have nothing set up for it I usually do in-game bells if that's okay


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> i would love real money omg but i have nothing set up for it I usually do in-game bells if that's okay



I can pay you like 10 million + for a full body? Do you need any items/hybrids? I can get you those too ^^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I can pay you like 10 million + for a full body? Do you need any items/hybrids? I can get you those too ^^


Okay that sounds good but I'll have to see what you'd want me to draw first though I'm more comfortable drawing normal people/chibis/ac villagers 

I think I'm pretty good on items thanks


Norski said:


> Could you maybe draw
> SNOOP DOG?
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll draw your mayor!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

oh god IG bells... really dont have much of those... hmm... you are sure you dont want tbt? qvq i still havent found my 5th copy, otherwise id just pay you 10m... uAu its up to you tho


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god IG bells... really dont have much of those... hmm... you are sure you dont want tbt? qvq i still havent found my 5th copy, otherwise id just pay you 10m... uAu its up to you tho


shirohibiki... 5th copy!? wow I wish I had 5 copies omg. You can pay with whatever you want though I don't really mind


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay that sounds good but I'll have to see what you'd want me to draw first though I'm more comfortable drawing normal people/chibis/ac villagers
> 
> I think I'm pretty good on items thanks



Either my OC REFERENCES, or could you do a couple shot of mayors? REFERENCES (I can of course pay more for the AC couple shot piece) 

<3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> shirohibiki... 5th copy!? wow I wish I had 5 copies omg. You can pay with whatever you want though I don't really mind



IM REALLY SORRY IM USUALLY NOT POOR BUT EVER SINCE I LOST MY LUCRATIVE COPY THINGS HAVE BEEN ROUGH
would 400 TBT be okay with you for a couple? O: or would you like more?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Either my OC REFERENCES, or could you do a couple shot of mayors? REFERENCES (I can of course pay more for the AC couple shot piece)
> 
> <3


arghh they're all so cute I don't know which one I want to do can draw I both? lol



Shirohibiki said:


> IM REALLY SORRY IM USUALLY NOT POOR BUT EVER SINCE I LOST MY LUCRATIVE COPY THINGS HAVE BEEN ROUGH
> would 400 TBT be okay with you for a couple? O: or would you like more?


Don't worry about it Shirohibiki  And yeah that's fine but I'll need the link to your thread again I don't have it lol unless you want Turbo and Ichigo again


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> arghh they're all so cute I don't know which one I want to do can draw I both? lol



Oh gosh, if you want too.....I'll def. pay you  more. omfg When would you like payment? : )


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Oh gosh, if you want too.....I'll def. pay you  more. omfg When would you like payment? : )


You don't need to pay me more I don't want to make you broke 

Once I'm done with the drawing would be great, cause if I take too long like last time but we won't mention that I'll make it free. I don't want to forget your drawing after you paid me that would be unfair


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> arghh they're all so cute I don't know which one I want to do can draw I both? lol
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it Shirohibiki  And yeah that's fine but I'll need the link to your thread again I don't have it lol unless you want Turbo and Ichigo again



thank you bb ;v; !!! i would actually like bridgette and one of her boyfriends this time~! qvq
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
whichever one you feel like doing~ thank you so much!!!!
and you want payment after from me as well?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you bb ;v; !!! i would actually like bridgette and one of her boyfriends this time~! qvq
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> whichever one you feel like doing~ thank you so much!!!!
> and you want payment after from me as well?


Yeah, that'd be perfect~ And awesome cause I wanted to do her and Good Cop Bad Cop

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to stop using strikethrough omg


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 11, 2014)

Your art is so sugoi, I wish I had the funds for it ;-;


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Maxinom said:


> Your art is so sugoi, I wish I had the funds for it ;-;



Aw that's okay! I've done free commissions before so I can definitely do one for you if you'd like


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah, that'd be perfect~ And awesome cause I wanted to do her and Good Cop Bad Cop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need to stop using strikethrough omg



ZOMG HOW EXCITING.... [revs in seat] I CANT WAIT AAAAAAAAA,,,,, THANK YOU <33333


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> You don't need to pay me more I don't want to make you broke
> 
> Once I'm done with the drawing would be great, cause if I take too long like last time but we won't mention that I'll make it free. I don't want to forget your drawing after you paid me that would be unfair


You won't make me broke, omggg. But i can't wait to see it! <subscribing to thread, so i don't lose it>


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Aw that's okay! I've done free commissions before so I can definitely do one for you if you'd like



Really?! That'd be awesome  Would you like me to pm you to discuss?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 11, 2014)

How much do you charge? *o* Your art is amazing ^u^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Maxinom said:


> Really?! That'd be awesome  Would you like me to pm you to discuss?


If you want to; I don't mind either way ^.^



katiegurl1223 said:


> How much do you charge? *o* Your art is amazing ^u^


Thanks! I'm extremely indecisive so you can choose your price


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 11, 2014)

Last question xD Do you prefer IG bells or TBT?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Last question xD Do you prefer IG bells or TBT?


Preferably IG bells but I don't really mind either way


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 11, 2014)

I love your art and I have lots of in game bells at my disposal...

Could you by any chance draw Roxas from kingdom hearts for me? If I include references and stuff. ^^


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 11, 2014)

Would you be willing to draw my OC Niko with his pet bunny (if you do animals x3)? Would 15 mil be enough? I can go higher if you'd like :3


Spoiler: Niko










Spoiler: Bunny


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 11, 2014)

Moonlight ur out of inbox space D:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

oops sorry let me get on that

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's done now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angelmarina said:


> I love your art and I have lots of in game bells at my disposal...
> 
> Could you by any chance draw Roxas from kingdom hearts for me? If I include references and stuff. ^^



Yup!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and okay katiegurl sounds good


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yup!



Yay, okay, I'll post references here:



Spoiler: Roxas










(He's the blond, just in case you didn't know. ^^)









 I don't really have any pictures of him drawn for me so I looked for pictures online, so they are kind of big, hope thats okay, also how much bells are you looking for? ^^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Norski's commission is finished! The lighting's kinda bad though so I might take a new pic tomorrow


Spoiler: Norski's Mayor













Angelmarina said:


> I don't really have any pictures of him drawn for me so I looked for pictures online, so they are kind of big, hope thats okay, also how much bells are you looking for? ^^


Yup that's okay!

ALSO I FOUND THIS IN MY BAG THAT MY COLORED PENCILS WERE IN AND I DONT EVEN KNOW OMG



Spoiler


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Norski's commission is finished! The lighting's kinda bad though so I might take a new pic tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Norski's Mayor



Very cute! Thanks so much!  Your very talented and I appreciate someone who puts time and effort into their art. It seems you are going to make a name for yourself on this forum and I'm proud to be part of that!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Also angelmarina do you want Roxas in normal clothes or the organization thirteen outfit (I think it's that I might've got the name wrong I actually haven't played KH yet because I don't own enough game systems  I was gonna buy KH3D but idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Very cute! Thanks so much!  Your very talented and I appreciate someone who puts time and effort into their art. It seems you are going to make a name for yourself on this forum and I'm proud to be part of that!



Thanks!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Also angelmarina do you want Roxas in normal clothes or the organization thirteen outfit (I think it's that I might've got the name wrong I actually haven't played KH yet because I don't own enough game systems  I was gonna buy KH3D but idk)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You should upload a pic of YOUR mayor so people can draw fan art of it


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Also angelmarina do you want Roxas in normal clothes or the organization thirteen outfit (I think it's that I might've got the name wrong I actually haven't played KH yet because I don't own enough game systems  I was gonna buy KH3D but idk)



You got it right don't worry. I can't wait for KH3, if they ever make it at this point.. I'm a kingdom hearts nerd so..yeah. Regular clothes please. ^^


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are my mayor refs


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> You got it right don't worry. I can't wait for KH3, if they ever make it at this point.. I'm a kingdom hearts nerd so..yeah. Regular clothes please. ^^


Then tell me this, my Kingdom Hearts fan: Should I buy Dream Drop Distance even though I know nothing about it other than that you play as Sora and Riku? It's literally the one game that I've been going back and forth between getting or not for the past two years XD

ANYWAYS

Commissions are going to be done in the order that I received them. So the list currently looks like this

norski: completed
gnoixaim: wip
shirohibiki: not started yet
Maxinom: not started yet
katigurl1223: not started yet
angelmarina: not started yet


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Then tell me this, my Kingdom Hearts fan: Should I buy Dream Drop Distance even though I know nothing about it other than that you play as Sora and Riku? It's literally the one game that I've been going back and forth between getting or not for the past two years XD



That depends, are you looking to actually understand the plot or are you looking at the game for pure gameplay purposes? If you are going for the plot and you like to play games and actually understand what is happen I would highly suggest you do not, DDD is a giant spoiler. That being said, if you really want the game and want to understand what's going on plot wise you can always just look up someone who summarizes the plot. I personally have played all the games, and plan to play all the rest, and I have played DDD, haven't finished it though(college kills free time), but I know how it ends. So it really is about whether you care for the plot or the gaming experience. It's a good game though. All kingdom hearts games are, but I think DDD is actually pretty short compared to the others. Playing as Sora and Riku is fun and they add new features but I prefer to play as Roxas because I'm not to much a fan of the dorky main character Sora, I used to like him more but yeah..Roxas..


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 11, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> cut for space


Ah okay. So if I want to get it I should look up a summary of KH as a whole first? why do I only own nintendo systems stupid money i can't afford more game systems just to play kingdom hearts grrrr

BACK TO THE POINT OF THIS THREAD

The first part of Gnoixiam's commission is done; I'm probably going to wait and do the other half until I finish everybody else's. Might take another pic tomorrow cause of weird lighting


Spoiler: For Gnoixiam


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ah okay. So if I want to get it I should look up a summary of KH as a whole first? why do I only own nintendo systems stupid money i can't afford more game systems just to play kingdom hearts grrrr



It's okay, I played them through my friends, because I only have Nintendo system to, the only exception is my PS3. But yes, I would suggest you go for a feel of the plot first. I'll stop distracting you now, good luck on your KH journey though, if you have anymore questions feel free to pm me! ( ^ω^ )


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Nov 11, 2014)

do you still take requests? :3 your art is amazng~


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd love to order something from you sometime, but I don't have much in the way of in-game bells. Is that all you accept?


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ah okay. So if I want to get it I should look up a summary of KH as a whole first? why do I only own nintendo systems stupid money i can't afford more game systems just to play kingdom hearts grrrr
> 
> BACK TO THE POINT OF THIS THREAD
> 
> ...



*squeals* omg, that's so adorable. <3<3 Thank you! I can't wait to see the other one! (omg and totally take your time, you already did 2 requests today!)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 12, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> It's okay, I played them through my friends, because I only have Nintendo system to, the only exception is my PS3. But yes, I would suggest you go for a feel of the plot first. I'll stop distracting you now, good luck on your KH journey though, if you have anymore questions feel free to pm me! ( ^ω^ )


Alright then expect me to PM you sometime in the future cause I'm probably gonna have a lot of questions lol



foxehtrot28 said:


> do you still take requests? :3 your art is amazng~


Yes, I'm still taking requests



Amissapanda said:


> I'd love to order something from you sometime, but I don't have much in the way of in-game bells. Is that all you accept?


No, I'll except TBT too ^.^ Or I can just draw for free as well

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> *squeals* omg, that's so adorable. <3<3 Thank you! I can't wait to see the other one! (omg and totally take your time, you already did 2 requests today!)


Nahh I was really bored today and I was home alone for like half the day so… XD I'm probably going to do the second one after I finish Roxas for angelmarina


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 12, 2014)

Ah, thanks for letting me know! I'll wait until you're a little less swamped, though. : ) Don't want to bog you down when you've got so many requests/orders as is.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd love to request something, but I don't want you to get too swamped! o: Your art is fantastic <33


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 12, 2014)

I took better photos of Norski's and Gnoixiam's drawings


Spoiler














-----------------------


Amissapanda said:


> Ah, thanks for letting me know! I'll wait until you're a little less swamped, though. : ) Don't want to bog you down when you've got so many requests/orders as is.





emmatheweirdo said:


> I'd love to request something, but I don't want you to get too swamped! o: Your art is fantastic <33


Ah, okay, sounds good. You can definitely make a request later so just keep checking back!

To anyone else who wants to make a request, I won't be taking them until I finish Roxas for Angelmarina, but you can _definitely_ reserve a spot, since I'm doing them in the order that I receive them. If you reserve a spot but later want to back out that's fine too! I'll PM you when I'm back to taking requests to ask for what you want, but if you don't answer then there's nothing I can do 

List looks like this:

Shirohibiki: Wip
Maxinom: Not started yet
katigurl1223: Not started yet
Angelmarina: Not started yet
*Can start requests again!*
Gnoixiam: 2nd part not started yet

------*Reserved Spots*------
foxehtrot28
Amissapanda
emmatheweirdo
pengutango


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 12, 2014)

wahhhh theyre lovely so far omg QAQ please take your time with mine <333 no rush~~~


----------



## pengutango (Nov 12, 2014)

Aww!! Your work is cute!!  You don't see traditional art everyday here. I definitely feel like most of the art posted on TBT is digital for sure. 

Could you put my name on the reserved list? If so, should I mention what I'd like drawn now or should I wait until I'm on the actual commissions list?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 12, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Aww!! Your work is cute!!  You don't see traditional art everyday here. I definitely feel like most of the art posted on TBT is digital for sure.
> 
> Could you put my name on the reserved list? If so, should I mention what I'd like drawn now or should I wait until I'm on the actual commissions list?


Yeah I kinda fail at digital lol T.T 
Yup! And just wait until the actual commissions list


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 12, 2014)

Alright I'm curious to see if this double posts or not… So sorry for the double post if it does. I don't know the guidelines for it

Hey Shirohibiki~! (I'll take another pic tomorrow for better lighting)


Spoiler: For you!












Also I played around with my set of 12 copic markers and drew the Vocaloid/UTAUloid/...GarageBand…loid Macne Nana! I might do commissions with copics, but I only have 12 and thus I don't have many colors to work with :/ You can request it if you'd like, but it's just a warning: not many colors


Spoiler: Nana










Anyways, that's all for now!
---------------

*Commissions List*
Maxinom- N/A; going to start soon
katigurl1223: N/A
angelmarina: N/A
*Taking requests again!*
Gnoixiam: N/A

*Reserved List*
foxhetrot28
amissapanda
emmatheweirdo
pengutango


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 12, 2014)

OH MY OGdO I STARTED SCREECHING INTO MY HANDS THIS IS LTIERALLY THE PERFECT BEFORE-BEDTIME THING IM SO ****ING HAPPY OH YM GOD HOYM GOD OH MY GOD I LOVE YOURT ART SO MUCH ITS SO BEAUTIFUL AND PERFECT AND SCREAMS!!!!!!!! SCREECHES OH MY GOD OH MY GODGDDGJDFGDFG LOOK AT THIS LOOK AT HOW CUTE IT IS I CANT I CANT I CANT,,,, ,PLEASE,,,,,,, THIS IS WAY TOO CUTE
NO IM GONNA CRY I LOVE THIS OH MY GOD RIP IN PIECES NIKKI
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU OMG OGMGOM GOMGOMGOMG/////////// ROLLS AROUND ON THE FLOOR EXCITEDLY IM SO HAPPY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Cut for space~


Aww thanks so much! and no don't 'RIP in pieces Nikki,' I'll miss you too much <3 
-------------

I'm really starting to like using copics, what do you guys think? Should I use them more? I literally don't have a red one; don't know why it didn't come with one I wanna use copics for Iroha, CUL, Yuki, Ling, and MEIKO so bad ungh but I don't have a freaking red copic smh


----------



## pengutango (Nov 13, 2014)

They look great!  I'd love to see more copic/marker work. Really? No red? That's REALLY weird, especially since you'd think in a 12 pack, that's like one of the basic colors...


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 13, 2014)

OMG GUYS I WAS DRAWING A PICTURE OF KOKONE AND I WAS GOING TO JUST BLEND ORANGE AND MAGENTA FOR HER SHIRT AND I SOMEHOW MADE RED

THE ONE IMPORTANT COLOR THAT I DONT HAVE OMG

BRB GOING TO DRAW YUKI TO CELEBRATE!!!!!

ILL UPLOAD PICS LATER CAUSE IM NOT HOME BUT AHHHH IM SO FRICKING HAPPY!!!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 14, 2014)

Alright, I had a lot of free time today, so I managed to finish the rest of the commissions! Like always, I'll upload better quality photos tomorrow morning 


Spoiler: Maxinom



Maxinom, if you wanna make this an avatar you're going to have to adjust the size first. And I did it normal anime style, but I can do another one in AC style if you'd like










Spoiler: katiegurl1223













Spoiler: Angelmarina



I can honestly say I have _no_ clue what's up with Roxas and ice cream, but it was too cute to pass up 










Spoiler: Gnoixiam










----------------
Also I finished my Vocaloid copic test! Which one do you guys like best?


Spoiler: Vocaloids!










----------------
I will now start taking commissions from these people!

foxehtrot26
Amissapanda
emmatheweirdo
pengutango
----------------

Hope you all like! For those that are paying IG bells, please PM me so we can plan a time to meet


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 14, 2014)

That's some great work! I love the array of colors and life you give to your work. : )

If I may ask, for my request...

*Ref*: Could I get these two (Fakir and Ahiru from _Princess Tutu_) with something romantic-ish? Both characters. Male school uniform. Female school uniform.

And do you charge a flat rate for TBT? In-game bells is out for me, unfortunately, as I've barely got enough of my own as is.

Thanks a lot for doing things and let me know if there's anything I need to add/change about my request!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah that's fine! I'll probably start sometime tomorrow 

I don't really get what you mean by 'flat rate' for TBT but you can definitely pay with them if you would like


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 14, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah that's fine! I'll probably start sometime tomorrow
> 
> I don't really get what you mean by 'flat rate' for TBT but you can definitely pay with them if you would like



Awesome, thanks!

Oh, I mean how much you charge per whatever you're working with (1 character, 2 characters, etc).


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 14, 2014)

Would 400 total be okay?


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Would 400 total be okay?



I'll give you 500. : )


----------



## pengutango (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, took me a lil thinking, but I figured out what I'd like. (might change my mind when I'm fully awake tomorrow, but we'll see...)

I would like a pic of my Fantasy Life character and here are the refs: (under spoiler tag)



Spoiler: refs






















You don't have to draw her hat, if you don't want to, though her claymore is a must.

She has the gold one now, so you can draw that, versus the one she's holding. I don't have a pic at the moment of it, so I'll have to add it in later. Looks similar to one she has, besides the fact the blade is gold.

As for how much, hm... I'm gonna ponder on it, but maybe 300? I really dunno.. XD

*EDIT TO ADD:* I still need to add a proper ref of the gold claymore (will add that later tonight), but I'm sure about that being the proper ref I'd like you to you. If you can, please use copics, but if you think it'll look better with colored pencils instead, that's fine too.

*EDIT AGAIN~:* Here's the pic of the gold claymore: *[x]*


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

300 is fine! I'll wait till tomorrow to see if you change your mind though lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 15, 2014)

ahhhhh yay!!! okie, could it be possible for you to draw my bby oc? i'll just add that he has a little deer tail that's not shown in the pics~  i can pay with in-game bells and tbt c: hmmm, can i do both?? like some in-game and some tbt? o: how does 5mil in game and 150tbt sound?? is that okay idk ;w; 



Spoiler: clicky click














​


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hmmm, can i do both?? like some in-game and some tbt? o: how does 5mil in game and 150tbt sound?? is that okay idk ;w;


Sounds good 
----------------------


Spoiler: Maxinom













Spoiler: katigurl1223













Spoiler: Angelmarina













Spoiler: Gnoixiam










---------------------
Commissions List!

Amissapanda
pengutango
emmatheweirdo

Reserved list

Currently none, but waiting for someone to reply to pm


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

If I wasn't low on BTB or in-game bells, I would totally commission you to draw my gijinka characters. For future reference, do you accept art trades?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> If I wasn't low on BTB or in-game bells, I would totally commission you to draw my gijinka characters. For future reference, do you accept art trades?


I do actually! I've been doing some recently with some people on my Instagram lol I haven't started the other art trade I'm supposed to do though XD

And I can do a freebie too if you wanted


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

Hooray! *rejoices* I have a few commissions I need to finish first, but I would definitely love to art trade with you sometime! A freebie sounds soooooooooo tempting, but I would feel bad for not being able to give you anything in return :'c


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Hooray! *rejoices* I have a few commissions I need to finish first, but I would definitely love to art trade with you sometime! A freebie sounds soooooooooo tempting, but I would feel bad for not being able to give you anything in return :'c


Awww you're so sweet 

Whenever you'd like to art trade, just let me know! *Time to get around to making refs for some of my characters and other people!*


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

Yosh! Wonderful! I will keep in touch, fufufu~ I look forward to seeing your characters as well 83


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sounds good
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> ...



THEY LOOK SO GOOD OMG >w< MY BABIES AHH *clears throat* Anyways, how much was it again? xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sounds good


yay ok do i pay afterwards??? o:


----------



## pengutango (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> 300 is fine! I'll wait till tomorrow to see if you change your mind though lol



Nope, it's gonna stay the same. Only gonna edit in that if you can try to use copics with it, feel free. Otherwise, colored pencils are fine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> THEY LOOK SO GOOD OMG >w< MY BABIES AHH *clears throat* Anyways, how much was it again? xD


This is what you said earlier, but you can change the price if you want; I don't mind 


katiegurl1223 said:


> Would you be willing to draw my OC Niko with his pet bunny (if you do animals x3)? Would 15 mil be enough? I can go higher if you'd like :3


--------------------


emmatheweirdo said:


> yay ok do i pay afterwards??? o:


Afterwards, but you can do the TBT now if you want
--------------------


pengutango said:


> Nope, it's gonna stay the same. Only gonna edit in that if you can try to use copics with it, feel free. Otherwise, colored pencils are fine.


Alright, sounds cool


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> This is what you said earlier, but you can change the price if you want; I don't mind
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me  Are you available now?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Sounds good to me  Are you available now?


Yeah, I am  I need to go get my DS and stuff though lol

I have shells set up in my Re-tail already


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah, I am  I need to go get my DS and stuff though lol
> 
> I have shells set up in my Re-tail already



Okay! I'll add you now


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 15, 2014)

My gates are open so come when you're ready. town- Nuvema; mayor- Jess


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 15, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sounds good
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> ...



ERMAGHERD IT SO PERF LUV LUV THANKS MUCH


----------



## pengutango (Nov 18, 2014)

Heyos, just wanted to let you know that I updated my original order to have the gold claymore pic. Sorry for adding it late. XP I dunno how far you are with requests, so if you haven't gotten to mine yet, there you go. Otherwise, not a biggie if you've already started coloring it. 

Link to original post for easy ref: *[x]*


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 20, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Heyos, just wanted to let you know that I updated my original order to have the gold claymore pic. Sorry for adding it late. XP I dunno how far you are with requests, so if you haven't gotten to mine yet, there you go. Otherwise, not a biggie if you've already started coloring it.
> 
> Link to original post for easy ref: *[x]*


Thanks 
--------------

I have no drawings for you all today, because I come with an announcement!

I am going out of town tomorrow and I won't be back for a week, so I unfortunately will not be able to post photos during that time.

Don't worry though, I'll still be working on commissions and I'll get back to posting when I return  If I'm not busy totally obsessing over AlphaSapphire which I have to get a week after launch date ughh…


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh! heh thank you! I was wondering if you were willing to draw my mayor in full color Animal crossing form. cx

If you'd like 
I can pay you 200 TBT bells




- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh And since that's the only ref pic I have
he's supposed to be wearing a red bandana


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay guys I'm back from my vacation..actually I was back on nov 29 but I've been so busy for the last week or so that I haven't had time to get any commissions done! 

But thankfully, I've gotten two out of the four done, so here they are!


Spoiler: Amissapanda













Spoiler: pengutango










I apologize for not the best lighting; I'll retake the photos once I finish the other two commissions!

So that's all for now, hope you enjoy
----------------------

*Commissions List*
emmatheweirdo
foxhetrot28

*Request List*
azukitan (whenever they are available)


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 8, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay guys I'm back from my vacation..actually I was back on nov 29 but I've been so busy for the last week or so that I haven't had time to get any commissions done!
> 
> But thankfully, I've gotten two out of the four done, so here they are!
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, thanks a lot~! That is a super-adorbs picture of them. I love it! (Also, welcome back!)


----------



## kesttang (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome back. Your art is amazing. I wish I had enough money to buy you a tablet lol...


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 8, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh, thanks a lot~! That is a super-adorbs picture of them. I love it! (Also, welcome back!)


Yay! I'm glad you like it 



kesttang said:


> Welcome back. Your art is amazing. I wish I had enough money to buy you a tablet lol...


Thanks! And I actually have a tablet lol but I can never figure out how to shade properly and stuff with digital; it always ends up looking super weird? plus I don't have a line stabilizer so I can never draw straight XD


----------



## azukitan (Dec 8, 2014)

Yay, you've returned to us! :D I'm happy you're still interested in art trading with me. I'm going to try and knock some things off my to-do list this week, so feel free to supply me with character refs (whenever) and I'll get to your piece ASAP >u<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 8, 2014)

SMOOCHES UR ART
WELCOME BACK I MISSED yOOOOOOU
I LOVE YOUR ART SO MUCH yells
i hope your vacation was awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 9, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Okay guys I'm back from my vacation..actually I was back on nov 29 but I've been so busy for the last week or so that I haven't had time to get any commissions done!
> 
> But thankfully, I've gotten two out of the four done, so here they are!
> 
> ...



Welcome back!  It looks great! Thanks so much! I'll send over the bells in a lil bit, unless I already paid... which I don't think I did. Will check to be sure.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 15, 2014)

Heyy, I don't know how many people are going to see this, but Emma's and Fox's commissions should be up later this week. IDK when. School is being a bit difficult on me lately but I'll be sure to get them up before the end of the week


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh that's great!! Take your time and stay focused in school ^^


----------



## TaliZorah (Dec 16, 2014)

Your art is rad.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 19, 2014)

bump :3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry I didn't have these up yesterday like I said I would, I was too busy watching the most recent episode of Yuki Yuna is a Hero at my grandma's all day yesterday for a birthday thing so I didn't have time to post.

Anyways, here's the commissions!


Spoiler: emmatheweirdo














Spoiler: foxhetrot28













Spoiler: Better lighting for other commissions














----------------------
Other random stuff I felt like posting


Spoiler



















--------------------

Commissions/Request List currently consists of azukitan... and since this is a trade, I have a question for you! What's your limit for the number of characters?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 22, 2014)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Commissions/Request List currently consists of azukitan... and since this is a trade, I have a question for you! What's your limit for the number of characters?



Your latest works are spectacular! Eeee <333

Ah, I'll draw as many characters as you're willing to draw xD My original request consisted of six gijinkas, but if you prefer couples or something, I have other OCs for you to choose from c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 22, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Your latest works are spectacular! Eeee <333
> 
> Ah, I'll draw as many characters as you're willing to draw xD My original request consisted of six gijinkas, but if you prefer couples or something, I have other OCs for you to choose from c:


I just PMed you about it lol

And gijinkas are fine but can you send me a link to the refs for them?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll reply to your PM then, hehe


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 26, 2014)

wow it looks greaty!! thanksvery miuch and hope you hada merry christmas :3


----------

